# Ham and Cheese Crescent



## succ33d (Oct 18, 2006)

*Ham and Cheese Crescent*

Tools needed:

1/2 cup measuring cup
baking sheet
oven

Ingredients:

1 tube (8) cresent rolls
1/2 c. shredded cheddar cheese
2 packages ham lunch meat (around .33 each)--found near prepackaged 
bologna

Instructions:
Preheat oven to 350 °.

Separate each cresent roll and lay on table. Starting at the widest 
end, lay 3
slices of ham on each cresent triangle. Sprinkle the 1/2 c. of 
cheddar cheese
evenly on top of the cresents and ham.

Starting at the widest end, roll up, making sure to roll up tight. 
The ham and
cheese will stick out of the ends. Bend for a cresent shape.

Bake for 11-13 minutes. Remove immediately to a plate. Good served 
warm or cold.

Prep time: 10 minutes

Serves: 4 (2 crescents each)


----------



## thymeless (Oct 18, 2006)

I'd have to put some mustard in. Probably a light smear of some nice whole grain dijon.  A little cajun seasoning would be good too.

thymeless


----------



## Half Baked (Oct 18, 2006)

I make this with hot dogs, sometimes.  Then they dip it in mustard.


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 18, 2006)

....a great way to make a "special" sandwich in a hurry!


----------

